# Quite possibly the funniest thing I've ever read !!!



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Whilst catching up tonight on ** before bed I came across this thread from Mumsnet, shared by the Unmumsymum. So, so funny    

http://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsnet_classics/a1875847-Do-you-dunk-your-penis

/links


----------



## sandy22 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Bundles!!!


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

There are some strange people in the world


----------

